

PHP Object Injection with unserialize() - bpierre
http://vagosec.org/2013/09/wordpress-php-object-injection

======
tlongren
Uh-oh:
[https://github.com/search?q=extension%3Aphp+echo+unserialize...](https://github.com/search?q=extension%3Aphp+echo+unserialize%28%24_GET%5B%27&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

